# Pause live on Bolt - am I going crazy?



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

So I recently moved to a Bolt Vox on TE4 (coming from Roamio on TE3) and I’m wondering if the way live is handled is different? 

Trying to watch two shows, I pause the Emmy’s, switch to Sunday Night Football. Hit pause on SNF, return to Emmy’s and it’s not paused, it’s back to live. Have to rewind to get back to where I left off. Switch back to SNF, same thing. This occurs using Enter to swap between the two most recent tuners. It happens using Live TV button to cycle through. It happens when pressing right on Dpad and navigating between tuners. Based on FAQs, and 19 years of previous TiVo experience, the paused shows in live should stay paused until the buffer catches up. Did TE4 change the behavior?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I’ve read this is an issue with TE4 and that you can reboot to correct the problem. I saw a post somewhere where someone had a way to correct it without rebooting. I’m sure someone will chime in.

Best,
craigr


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

A search before I posted didn't bring back anything, but I did just find a similar thread: Pause does not stay paused when you switch back from another tuner

Reboot fixed for me, however, so thanks!


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

dslunceford said:


> A search before I posted didn't bring back anything, but I did just find a similar thread: Pause does not stay paused when you switch back from another tuner
> 
> Reboot fixed for me, however, so thanks!


Trouble is I think the problem returns quickly and you have to keep rebooting. The other trick is probably better. I may have seen it somewhere in the new TiVo add thread...

craigr


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

New Tivo Bolt 1TB with TE4 and pause is not staying paused! Maybe I have a 5 second pause but it is not staying paused. Not even doing anything else.


----------



## Phil Burtt (Nov 10, 2019)

I have the opposite problem. When I switch from one tuner to another using the Live TV button, the previous tuner goes into Pause even though I didn’t want it to. So later on every tuner I have looked at is 30 minutes behind.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

dslunceford said:


> So I recently moved to a Bolt Vox on TE4 (coming from Roamio on TE3) and I'm wondering if the way live is handled is different?
> 
> Trying to watch two shows, I pause the Emmy's, switch to Sunday Night Football. Hit pause on SNF, return to Emmy's and it's not paused, it's back to live. Have to rewind to get back to where I left off. Switch back to SNF, same thing. This occurs using Enter to swap between the two most recent tuners. It happens using Live TV button to cycle through. It happens when pressing right on Dpad and navigating between tuners. Based on FAQs, and 19 years of previous TiVo experience, the paused shows in live should stay paused until the buffer catches up. Did TE4 change the behavior?


I noticed this occurring with my Bolt yesterday and then played part of a recorded program, that then corrected the situation where the tuner would not stay paused. It seems like this last update has a lot of bugs. I guess the priority for TIVO is TIVO+ instead of the DVR.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

With the new garbage RiVo software, the ONLY reliable way to pause a program and expect it to remain paused is to record it and start watching it from the recordings list instead of using the Live TV buffers.

TE4 absolutely did change many things about the way the TiVo boxes use the tuners, but I am not sure if the pause issue is confined to just TE4 (I refuse to watch anything "live" because I will NOT be forced to watch commercials).


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

TE3 works exactly as the OP expects. I do this all the time and did it with SNF last night.
One more reason not to upgrade to TE4.


----------



## WPO (Jul 6, 2018)

Phil Burtt said:


> I have the opposite problem. When I switch from one tuner to another using the Live TV button, the previous tuner goes into Pause even though I didn't want it to. So later on every tuner I have looked at is 30 minutes behind.


I have the same issue randomly where all tuners pause even if I click live TV. Rebooting does solve the problem but I'm wondering if you ended up with a permanent fix?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I know I read a post somewhere on this forum where the poster provided a solution that did not involve rebooting and was much faster. I cannot for the life of me find the post though. I'd suggest some thorough searching by others.

craigr


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

CIR-Engineering said:


> I know I read a post somewhere on this forum where the poster provided a solution that did not involve rebooting and was much faster. I cannot for the life of me find the post though. I'd suggest some thorough searching by others.
> 
> craigr


If you go into "myshows" and play a recorded show then exit that solves the issue for a while.

This glitch we are experiencing happens after you hit the record button to "stop recording/delete" a show that is recording on livetv. It also happens when u hit the right arrow button to bring up the tuners and stoprecording/delete one of those tuners too (by pressing the record button)


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

With such specific bug reports seems like tivo should be able to fix no problem..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

leiff said:


> With such specific bug reports seems like tivo should be able to fix no problem..


Lol.


----------



## tjebme (Mar 21, 2015)

Was the pause functionality for live TV lost forever with Tivo? I tried the idea suggested by gregftlaud, but that doesn't work on my end. Thanks.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tjebme said:


> Was the pause functionality for live TV lost forever with Tivo? I tried the idea suggested by gregftlaud, but that doesn't work on my end. Thanks.


There are multiple pause issues discussed in this thread, and "pausing live TV" is and has always worked as expected, the issues were the behavior of pausing a tuner and moving to another tuner that were variable.

Is the pause and switching to other tuners the issue you were referring to? As always the safest answer is to record anything important.


----------



## tjebme (Mar 21, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Is the pause and switching to other tuners the issue you were referring to?


That's correct...pausing (a show I am recording) and switching to another tuner. Thanks.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I noticed a problem with keeping two tuners paused after my Bolt OTA was updated recently. If you pause one turner and then pause a different tuner, they stay paused. If you start either one of the tuners, they both start and won't stay paused. It's the same old story when an update comes along there's going to be a bug.


----------

